

Hubris & the Meaning of Life - MediaSquirrel
http://www.metamorphblog.com/2010/02/hubris-the-meaning-of-life.html

======
dantheman
There is no meaning to life, once that's accepted you can create your own
meaning. Look around, decide what you want to do and do it.

------
MediaSquirrel
this is a follow up to my previous post: A Rigged Game.
<http://www.metamorphblog.com/2010/02/a-rigged-game.html>

~~~
MediaSquirrel
Also, Jordan Cooper & I have a pretty epic debate going on:
[http://jordancooper.wordpress.com/2010/02/11/trees-sharks-
ch...](http://jordancooper.wordpress.com/2010/02/11/trees-sharks-change/)

